# material for hem tag



## neonmadman (Feb 8, 2012)

Is anyone using a material other than damask for outer hem labels? Having trouble getting our logo reproduced on a woven label. Compared to the printed label that is going inside, the woven label looks stretched and distorted.

Way behind on this project and buried in the details.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

woven label can't work out a very small detailed graphic design as printed label do. But many brand use a small woven label as you may did for yours, have you talked with your label supplier and tell them the problem and improve it in details to submit new label for? Or stick to using printed label and sew outside isn't a problem, you don't have to work as many others choosing woven label for the hem tag, to print on a cotton ribbon material for the hem tag would look better on any silk alike ribbon, just for your reference. -bill


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

There are many limitations with woven labels when you compare them with their printed counterpart, bu the benefits outweighs them.
If I were you I would create a simplified design that will be doable in small hem tags as they should be anyways, and leave the more intricate design for the neck logo label.


Good luck


----------

